# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  MySQL Pulling Altering then Summing Fields Question

## romeshomey

I have 2 fields.  Bonus and Salary which I am trying to sum and pull out to a website.

Currently the information is in $4.5M and $350K format.

To sum it, I need to convert the $4.5M to $4,500,000 and the $350k to $350,000.

Does anyone know how I would be able to draw the $4.5M information out on to a site where itll show as $4,500,000.

For exaplme, I have a list of people, and Id like to total the total salaries like $4.5M and $350k and have them total on the site as $4,850,000

For an example of what I am trying to do, look here http://romesleague.com/team/cle/roster.php .

I am trying to SUM the Salary Column so that I can reflect that in its own area.

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

